# obamacare: where did it go?



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Here we are, just 36 hours after the story was broken, that obamacare rates would rise between 25 and 115% across the nation and 24 hours later the only network with a link to it - FOX. 

:vs_mad:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Old news = dead news = good news. Down the memory hole with you.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Main stream liberal media will downplay this, it isn't in line with their agenda. These people on network news don't care what health care costs us, theirs is payed by someone else.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The Obamacare disaster will cost the Dems senate and house seats. The media is trying to help them out by not covering it. It is going to cost the seat of a long time DNC congressman in MN, Rick Nolan. Even Biden is coming to Duluth MN to try to save Nolan and help prevent Trump from winning the state.

http://www.startribune.com/vp-joe-biden-to-visit-duluth-friday/398443831/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Are you kidding! The media can't talk about actual things that matter. They must appease their masters and continue to bash Trump.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It makes me wonder what will happen, liberal media claims the Democrats will probably take back the house and senate, Obamacare increases won't take effect until January, after the election. Uninformed make poor choices......


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ditto what everyone else said...

One of the related stories is how much company provided and private healthcare costs have risen since this socialist piece of bull dung was rammed down our throats by the evil fools.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

70 cents of every $1 spent on care through Obamacare is administrative costs and mandatory tests. The dems in MN have been in panic mode since Governor "goofy" or otherwise known as the mentally ill and alcoholic, Mark Dayton, said that it was unaffordable and a disaster.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Here we are, just 36 hours after the story was broken, that obamacare rates would rise between 25 and 115% across the nation and 24 hours later the only network with a link to it - FOX.
> 
> :vs_mad:


it's a cherry on top of the melting DNC election - ObammyCare and Hellery's threat to continue it and make medical care gooberment controlled - it's why Trump is getting HUGE votes and plenty of crossover DNCers & independent voters & first time ever voters .... only one pleased with ObammyCare is the freebies trollers that still have a state surviving plan ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> The Obamacare disaster will cost the Dems senate and house seats. The media is trying to help them out by not covering it. It is going to cost the seat of a long time DNC congressman in MN, Rick Nolan. Even Biden is coming to Duluth MN to try to save Nolan and help prevent Trump from winning the state.
> 
> Vice President Joe Biden to go to Duluth on Friday - StarTribune.com


unless the local unions pay for members to attend - who's showing up to see Biden in Duluth?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> unless the local unions pay for members to attend - who's showing up to see Biden in Duluth?


There is the University, UMD with their share of liberal idiots.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

4 years ago I had really good insurance $280/mo.
This year not quite as good insurance costs me $540/mo.
Next year the same plan is going up to $742/mo.

No health problems and only 1 small claim about a year ago (broken collarbone).
Why should I pay that much more to supplement other people's insurance? Obamacare doesn't work for me.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have an employer provided plan. My premiums have skyrocketed, my out of pocket maximums are unobtainable and the deductibles are insane.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Before obama'd put 1200 in our annual deferred comp health savings plan; now we do 3,000 to keep up. Health insurance is still employer provided by deductibles are through the roof.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Well the democrats have wiped out coal. Why not outsource Helath care to the Arab world so you have a legitimate reason to import hundreds of thousands of Muslims?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

An obvious methodology being used to cripple and control the American Public. I am fortunate, for now, that I can still get great coverage at a fair price through the hospital my wife works at.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Well the democrats have wiped out coal. Why not outsource Helath care to the Arab world so you have a legitimate reason to import hundreds of thousands of Muslims?


Careful what you ask for. Last time I was at the local VA clinic, 3 of the doctors were Arab Muslims, including the Chief of Staff.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

obamacare: where did it go?

It went to the :vs_poop:er , from day one .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I heard the rates reported on several time on the radio yesterday. I think more and more people are seeing that they can't afford this insane and criminal legislation. I think even the sheeple are seeing that they were screwed. ( That's saying something )

My wife and I had this very conversation last night after coming home and informing me her insurance is going up $175.00 a month. Next year will be worse for her and I suspect my employer will soon throw me to the wolves as well. It's like the Kobayashi Maru, the no-win scenario. There is no coarse of action that will prevent us from being forced to forgo the new truck, new TV, or even a new house, in favor of paying a government mandated, gun to your head, insurance payment, all for lower quality care, longer wait times, and higher drug costs. 

This was a grade A, top of the line, cluster F--- from the get go. Nothing short of criminal. Every one of the perpetrators in congress who voted for it, sponsored it, wrote it, and advanced it, should be hung for the traitors they are. I myself would drink a cold beer in a lawn chair, in the front damn row, as their feet dangle in the air at the end of a rope.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> An obvious methodology being used to cripple and control the American Public. I am fortunate, for now, that I can still get great coverage at a fair price through the hospital my wife works at.


Enjoy it while you can. A long and large Nursing strike in MN had nurses out in the Allina system two different times at 8 different hospitals for and tended times. It was all about healthcare and costs going up big time. The strike was settled with the understanding of no increases for a year, then small increases and then large increase by 2020. If I were you, I would plan that it will eventually affect you unless ACA is repealed.


----------

